# New to REW



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

SO I am looking to get into REW to learn about measuring my system, calibrating and all the good stuff that follows!

I have read a couple of the newbie post on getting started. What is suggested as the best package to get started. I have computers and soundcards. What about the UMIK from mini dsp ? Or should I pick up the trusted Behringer ECM8000mic?

Also I am little confused about the phantom power ( dsp) and loop back....


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

fschris said:


> SO I am looking to get into REW to learn about measuring my system, calibrating and all the good stuff that follows!
> 
> I have read a couple of the newbie post on getting started. What is suggested as the best package to get started. I have computers and soundcards. What about the UMIK from mini dsp ? Or should I pick up the trusted Behringer ECM8000mic?
> 
> Also I am little confused about the phantom power ( dsp) and loop back....


Two main systems:

1. USB mics (Minidsp UMIK-1 or Dayton UMM-6) recommend purchasing form Cross - Spectrum with either system. They calibrate these mics as well as the Dayton EMM-6 XLR mic. You will also need cabling from your laptop headphones out or HDMI to your receiver/amp. No sound card calibration required, you use the laptops internal sound card.

2. XLR mics (Dayton EMM-6) that need phantom power to power the mic e.g. Tascam Mk11 pre/sound-card which supplies the phantom power. Cross - Spectrum last time i looked doesn't no longer supply the Behringer ECM8000 due to problems of some sort, so not so reliable anymore.

USB mic is easier/quicker more portable but can't do loopback measurements for timing, loopback etc.
XLR mics have more connections/cabling but can do loopback, but costs more due to pre/sound card.

You also get a discount being a HTS member see his thread (link below) for any questions, his service is excellent.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ctrum-microphone-calibration-service-usa.html

Hope this helps


----------

